# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  extraire un morceau de fichier audio

## marcel marie

Bonjour,
Je recherche une solution, la plus simple, la plus efficace, la moins chre (je ne suis pas exigeant !!) pour :
*** extraire un morceau d'un fichier audio : wav, mp3,wma etc ...

Il est possible qu'un produit ne fasse pas tout, mais alors je voudrais savoir le cas chant quel produit permet de passer d'un format  l'autre (celui qui permet le "coupage".)

Ce devrait tre un truc vident ??!!
Merci.

Marcel Marie

----------


## Invit

http://windows.developpez.com/freewares/?page=audio

audacity fera la job parfaitement.

----------


## marcel marie

Merci,
J'ai rcupr AUDACITY
*MAIS a commence mal !!!! Il n'accepte pas en entre un fichier .wma !!!*

D'o la seconde partie de mon problme exprim :
Comment traduire du .wma en .wav ou autre format accept par AUDACITY?

Merci, de mon ct je chercherai demain matin car l je dois m'absenter.
A demain donc. Cordialement.
Marcel Marie

----------


## Invit

> Comment traduire du .wma en .wav ou autre format accept par AUDACITY?


 ::google2::  convertisseur wma wav

----------


## marcel marie

Bonjour,
Merci pour ces infos.
Je m'en veux un peu de n'avoir pas trouv moi-mme le convertisseur sur internet.
Free Mp3 WMA Converter va bien. Dommage que son installation soit un peu "polluante" avec apparition d'une nouvelle barre d'outils et une inscription intempestive  iGrall et icne qu'il faut ensuite essayer de virer.

J'ai bien russi ma manip mme s'il faut s'habituer  AUDACITY avec son systme de sauvagarde un peu curieux de prime abord (*ne conserver QUE* la slection sinon cette slection ne peut tre sauvegarde). Il y a aussi une DLL  rcuprer pour travailler en MP3, mais a vaut le coup compte tenu de la diffrence de taille entre les fichiers mp3 et wav.
Merci encore pour tout. Cordialement.

Marcel Marie

----------

